# Cuddle time!



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

We finally had the camera ready for one of Benny's cute moments. Here he is cuddling with me:




























He blinked on the last picture.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cute. he looks so comfy.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Yes, he loves to just lay down on someone. Of course, he might have to walk all over you before he lays down.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

he is so cute! I can't wait for Murphy to get a little bigger and just lay on us...even though he is already a total contact pup!


----------



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

So cute. Your dog is gorgeous.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

